# 12V VR6 Swap into MK1 GTI Rabbit. Need some thread links... Can't get to my saved ones!!!



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

Ok, So like the Topic... I'm starting on my Rabbit VR6 project and i had 3 or 4 build threads saved om my favorites and now i can't open any of them due to the new Vortex forums... I searched some and could not find any. So please help... i need to get started and want to refresh my memory and see ideas before i do it!! Let me know if you have any links or pics, for MK1 12v VR6 swaps, my rabbit is a 84 GTI and my donor is a 97 GLX... Thanks so much for all the help in advance... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

are you going to swap a mk3 subframe in it, or make mounts and brace the mk1 sub frame? i have some pics of mine just search my user name on photobucket


----------



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

websaabn said:


> are you going to swap a mk3 subframe in it, or make mounts and brace the mk1 sub frame? i have some pics of mine just search my user name on photobucket


I really don't know yet!! I'd rather make mounts because of the extra weight of the subframe, but it would be easyer for me to do the VR subframe because i also want to do 5 lug... is there a way to do 5 lug without doing the VR subframe? I'll check your pics man!! Thanks for the input and let me know waht else you can help me with!!! :thumbup:


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

i re drilled the front hubs for 5 lug, i am running g60 rotors with wilwood calipers in the front, and vr6 coraddo rear rotors


----------



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

websaabn said:


> i re drilled the front hubs for 5 lug, i am running g60 rotors with wilwood calipers in the front, and vr6 coraddo rear rotors


Looks great man, i was hoping to see some pics of how you did your motor mounts. but the only one i saw was the front one. do you have any pics of the rear ones? and i assume you are still using PS? so you are using the MK1 PS rack?? Thanks man,,, your cars look great!!!


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

i will have to see it i have pics of the rear mounts, yes i am using mk1 ps rack, vr6 ps pump


----------



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

Looks nice man, I've decided to make my mount too, i'll get 5 lug in there somehow... i guess i'll worry about it when i get there... i really didn't want the extra weight from the subframe...


----------



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

websaabn said:


> yes i am using mk1 ps rack, vr6 ps pump


 and i assume you are using MK1 Axles? or did you shortened the VR ones??

Thanks for all the tips man:thumbup: it has helped me a lot on which route to go w/. Thanmks Dude


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

using stock cabriolet axles, late mk1 cabriolet axles are 100mm, bolted them up to help put the engine where it needed to be. you will have to shave the axles to fit in the rabbit spindle, or swap to later spindles


----------



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

websaabn said:


> using stock cabriolet axles, late mk1 cabriolet axles are 100mm, bolted them up to help put the engine where it needed to be. you will have to shave the axles to fit in the rabbit spindle, or swap to later spindles


nice tip man:thumbup:... i have a 84 GTI so the axles should be 100mm too right? and i've seen you worked on some R32s, you might know this... Do you know if i can straight bolt a 24V VR6 head to a 12V VR6 bottom? I have access to a 24V head but dion't know it it would work!!. Thanks in advance for all the help man...


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

nope, the blocks are different


----------



## gobunnygo1 (Apr 14, 2009)

bump. 

im contemplating doing this swap. i have an 84 Rabbit L. The possible donor will be my 96 Jetta GLX. thank goodness i found this thread. lol.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i would rather put 16vt is a rabbit.... i got a2 golf with a vr6 and it's heavy up front...


----------



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

dubbinmk2 said:


> i would rather put 16vt is a rabbit.... i got a2 golf with a vr6 and it's heavy up front...


I got a MK2 VR6 also and it feels really good... I have Full body H&R in the car too... car really drives nice on my opinion... I'm sure you can make a Rabbit feel right too doing clean good work and strong suspension...:thumbup:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Moar info!!!!


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i got H&R cup kit from mk3 isntalled in my a2... your not pushing your car hard enough to feel the car trying to go straight when you turn...


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Moar info!!!!


LOL Dan you can come to my house for more info.....


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

i do agree it dosn't handle the best, but do any cars with a vr6 i am 100% for a VR6 in a mk1, just make sure you put it on boost:thumbup:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Thats the plan, lolz How do you use the MK3 subframe though? Is it just making mounting brackets and than welding them to the car, or is it more involved than that? BUMP


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Thats the plan, lolz How do you use the MK3 subframe though? Is it just making mounting brackets and than welding them to the car, or is it more involved than that? BUMP


you can use the mk3 subframe with some cutting and welding, or just make mounts on the mk1 frame and brace it.


----------



## MK2Vr6KW (Sep 10, 2005)

You're gonna wanna use the mk3 k-frame and weld, as well as bolt, a reinforced plate underneath the frame.


----------



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

It looks great... but I think it's a lot more work plus all the extra weight. ...


----------



## MK2Vr6KW (Sep 10, 2005)

it's a fragile frame with what is about to be a high torque'd engine. the extra weight is minimal compared to the amount of reinforcement to keep the engine intact.


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

I just braced the mk1 subframe, 3-4 years, 12 passes down the track, LOTS of other racing, hard launches, rolling burnouts e.c.t and no problems so far...


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

The K frame by itself is not that heavy. It would be the only thing added weight wise. Bracing the stock frame rails would also add wieght, but it much easier from what I have seen.


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm starting my '87 VR Cabby in a week or so. I'll watch this and post what I figure out. I'm using a '95 GTi for my donar. I want to use the dash and as much from the donar as possible to make the swap as easy as I can.

If you use the VR trans doesn't it make everything easier, like axels, suspension and brakes?


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GydPoYZwbDk

little video for motivation..... the wifes car, way back the in car is on low boost, before the cams, 3 inch exhaust, dual 2 in down pipe, ported manifolds, and on 5-6 psi not 12


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

BOOOOOO! No youtube at work.


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

That's funny. I just watched that video the other night.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Im debating to do a vrt into a caddy and that youtube clip my just push me over the edge. Im between doing that project or getting my own scuba gear and Im starting to think that the scuba can wait a bit longer.


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

Scuba Steve!


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Not quite that high of profile but im looking into getting into technical diving (Tri-mix gases and going 250+ft underwater) and thats expensive.


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

haha watching the video makes me want to get off of my ass and put the car back together....


----------



## Greme (Dec 29, 1999)

i should have a link to my build thread in my sig.


----------



## DubHut405 (Oct 3, 2011)

Greme said:


> i should have a link to my build thread in my sig.


 Any way I can get that thread I'm about to do my swap Thanks


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

I would wait for these guys to finish there kit 
http://blog.euro-wise.com/?p=1663


----------

